# Saph's 6ft/800L Amazon Adventure! (Pic Intensive)



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Latest Project: 6ft x 2ft x 2.5ft - 800Litres

This is a customer's display tank for an apartment residence. Set in the living area. Whole job took 10 hours from start to finish including the time taken to tear down the existing scape.

Glass: 10mm Starfire Premium Custom made Tank
Stand: Custom made painted matt black
Lighting: DIY Metal Halide 2x 150w & Downlight fixture (To be replaced with Dupla Electra Kombi 2)
Filtration: 2x Eheim Pro's
Co2: Dupla Alpha Set & Aquamedic Reactor 5bps
Heating: 300W Dupla heating cables & 2x 200W Hydor inline heaters
Substrate: Plain 3mm black gravel & thin layer of Dupla laterite
PH: 6.0 Controlled by Dupla 
Temp: 29'C

Flora:
Echinodorus Tennellus
Anubias Nana
Anubias Barteri
Various Swords
Crypt Walkeri
Java Fern
Java Moss
Blyxa Japonica
Pogostemon Stellata
Thin Vallissnera 
Aponogeton Crispus

Fauna:
Blue Turquoise Discus
Sterbei Corydoras
Clown Loach
Bristlenose Catfish
Ottocinclus

Day starts by draining water and taking everything down









Make sure you have plenty of towels, there will be major spillage!









Setting out equipment and supplies









8x 80L bins to house existing water and all the fish. Notice they are being filtered to keep water oxygenated









Plenty of space for work









Plants laid out. Make sure water is constantly sprayed to avoid plants drying out. Its 37'C today!









River rocks. They're not from the local creek I swear!









Existing plants. Needing to be trimmed of dying leaves/algae ridden leaves









Draining the rest of the tank. Almost there..









Clearing the old gravel and taking heating cables out









This tank is big.. and I mean big.. it could fit 3 of me!









For a job this size, get as much help as you can









Almost empty.. Man this is tiring so far









Laying out hardscape. For this scape, I decided to use the golden ratio and mount two mounds using river stones to hold the mounds in place. 









Climbing back in, this tank is too deep to work from outside









Laying out black gravel slowly









Checking depth









Basic layout almost done









And done..









Adding driftwood with moss tied on using cotton thread


















Hardscape done









Starting from the front moving back


















Planting finished. Whole planting process took 4 hours. Started to fill again slowly









Finished filling. Checked all hardware. Good to go









These lights are pretty bright already









Still cloudy, should clear by tomorrow








































































Please excuse the dark pics, not good at taking pics 

Overall although this was a big job, it turned out pretty much how I wanted. We used all the plants and there was still room for a bit more. Fish were added an hour after filling.

Hope you enjoyed this journal and please feel free to comment.

Cheers,

Brandon.


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello Sapherion 
Large tank, the Discus will feel at home! But are you using many plants of Asian origin, for a Biótipo South America's Amazon forest ... One that criticizes the hehehe ... 
Beautiful tank, is legal see the assembly of an aquarium step by step, we learn a lot from it. 
Good luck ...! 


That hug 
JACK


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Very hard job to be done!
It's okie to add discus just only an hour after finish your job? I think you shoud pay more attention to them...
Thank,


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I think it looks fantastic. Great job.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Fantastic, I wish I had a tank that big! I like the twisting pieces of wood, they really make a feature in the tank.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Impressive tank! I would agree that this isn't exactly an "Amazon" tank, but I think that I can still be impressed anyways ! Show us what it looks like after the water clears!!


----------



## happybob59 (Dec 4, 2007)

Man!! That's one large tank! When I move out I'm getting a large one


----------



## geministudios54 (Mar 27, 2005)

Good use of space. Like the break in the middle. I agree with an earlier comment of asian plants vs south american, but really>>>who notices anything but a good looking tank!!!..That you have..
How about some pics as the tank matures. Great work!!...Jeff


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Well done ! Your tank look fantastic.
BTW cô bé trong hình nhìn dễ thương ghê


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Definately an impressive start, i'm really looking forward to seeing more pics as this one matures!!!


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys, I'll update pics in a weeks time when the tank has settled a bit.

LoL @ zQ. That's my ba xa, she's no way near de thuong


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Very beautiful! Please keep us posted!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

> LoL @ zQ. That's my ba xa, she's no way near de thuong


Oops,sorry i think that is your daughter


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Update: 16th of January


----------

